# Our second review



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, our second review just went LIVE! yea I hope you all head over and read it! I took the suggestions and comments from others to try and improve this one a bit more, so I hope you all like it!

http://brylerjunctionreviews.blogspot.com/


please be sure to comment (below) if you have any future suggestions of items you might like us to consider for review!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

One suggestion if this is supposed to be a serious review would be to use proper terminology instead of making it up as you go (breezeways vs running boards, loft vs cupola).

I also noted that the lettering on the model doesn't match the prototype photo you linked to. So either the model has some problems in the accuracy department (you stated it was "spot on") or If Amtrak did actually have other lettering variations, you used the wrong reference to compare to. Might want to pay more attention to the paint and lettering next time.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i think you need a "photo studio". There should not anything in the background, or it should be on a layout. I just use two pieces of white Styrofoam one as the floor and one as the back drop.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> One suggestion if this is supposed to be a serious review would be to use proper terminology instead of making it up as you go (breezeways vs running boards, loft vs cupola).
> 
> I also noted that the lettering on the model doesn't match the prototype photo you linked to. So either the model has some problems in the accuracy department (you stated it was "spot on") or If Amtrak did actually have other lettering variations, you used the wrong reference to compare to. Might want to pay more attention to the paint and lettering next time.


Ok, will do, and I did look to see if Amtrak had one like what I had but the closest I found was the one in the picture. I made the minor adjustments, and I stated it was pretty much spot on (with minor differences) but I do list them later, tho I forgot to mention the different lettering which you caught. But thanks for the info! 

Oh whats a more generic term for the breezeways? I just call them as I know them by!



Southern said:


> i think you need a "photo studio". There should not anything in the background, or it should be on a layout. I just use two pieces of white Styrofoam one as the floor and one as the back drop.


I do want to get one but I don't have the money for it, but I will be looking into a simple cardboard tri-fold thing or something similar to use for a blank back round!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

A piece of posterboard for a background costs what, 50 cents at office depot and will make a nice, even backdrop.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The white poster board, glued to a supporting piece of cardboard (from a medium-size box) works great. If you can some how the curve the poster board at the bottom, you can create a continuous background look.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Used styrofoam. Free


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is an excellent link for suggestions on model railroad photography. Down the page a bit is a section titled “What Makes A Good Picture”. For all the time and effort one puts into model construction, why not show it against a backdrop that will highlight the model.

http://nevardmedia.blogspot.com/2011/10/model-railway-photography.html

I enjoy this link as it does not speak to me as if I were a camera dumbbell, which I am (I still have a box camera).


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Carl said:


> Here is an excellent link for suggestions on model railroad photography. Down the page a bit is a section titled “What Makes A Good Picture”. For all the time and effort one puts into model construction, why not show it against a backdrop that will highlight the model.
> 
> http://nevardmedia.blogspot.com/2011/10/model-railway-photography.html
> 
> I enjoy this link as it does not speak to me as if I were a camera dumbbell, which I am (I still have a box camera).


Carl,
Thanks for link this is something we have been looking for for awhile as we have backdrops and photoboxes but just need those extra tips to make some better pictures.
thanks again!!!


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

After reading your blog and looking at both the real and replica photos I am curious… who makes a better kit for this model?
I think when “reviewing” a hobby styled item, perhaps compare multiple manufactures of the same car, caboose, box car, or whatever may be a wiser choice (after all you are recommending that your readers should or shouldn’t buy one so why not?). You mentioned an Accurail kit for a beginner but maybe showcase the differences between them. You could also detail the difference in skill needed for each kit, the quality of the material, price, etc. 
Also, you stated in your post that, “…but for me I would be weary of who I would suggest this kit to.” And you still gave the kit an overall score of 9/10!!! WOW, that’s a really good score (a 90% would be an A in college studies, or a B in high school studies) – if you wouldn’t recommend it shouldn’t it be in the C/D range???
Lastly, I know others have mentioned that the photos need to be on a layout or diorama… but also, you displayed the kit pieces on the carpet. I think a serious modeler (and one that others would want to read and look to for advice) should have these things on a workbench (table) or at least on blank white paper.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just a few extra dollars can make a great display for photo op's. From the internet site that I had previously noted, I am in the process of building the little display, out of 1/2" foam, with, hopefully, a backdrop of blue sky. For building kits I am looking a the same but with out tracks and the addition of landscaping.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_faststone_image_viewer/
This might help some


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

James, they are called Running Boards, as the brakeman used to run on them to set the brakes or get out of the way of an approaching tunnel.
Some called them Roof Walks, but running boards is the proper terminology.

I like to call them Cat walks.


I found this picture of the 14002 and the doors are orange as is the body.
I also found the 14002 with the doors the same color as the roof as you did. When they repainted it they must have liked that color scheme better.









I could only find this of the 14005 but I didn't try too hard.
When they repainted I guess they also liked the cars numbers applied like you have them on the lower corner, I think the original numbers were placed in the middle. Though this 14005 has them in the middle and it looks repainted.









I don't like the orange stove pipe, I don't like the green running boards either.
But that is just my thoughts on the color.

All in all it is not a bad review, as mentioned get some kind of back ground for the pictures.
Do you really think that is for an Advanced modeler?
Looks like even a beginner can put that together?


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Some of the reviews where they use a 'gridded' mat to place the model on looks pretty good. The contrast of the white with the square grids makes it stand out and gives an idea of size. You could use a cardboard seamstress pattern board, it would be cheap enough.

That along with the background would be a lot better, just my two cents worth. Keep it up.


----------

